# Turissa´s Day!



## Valeria Mesalina

Querido Juan:

Con mis más fervientes deseos de que toda el agua que os ha caído encima se convierta en esta, te deseo un muy feliz cumpleaños.

¡Happy birthday to you, querido amigo!


----------



## romarsan

Juan, querido amigo,

Seguro que andas de cenas y celebraciones como mandan los cánones, pero aquí estamos tus amigos para montarte otra fiestecita para cuando vuelvas a casa.

Un poco de música que sé que te gustará.

¡Feliz cumpleaños!

Besos


----------



## Metztli

Turissa, querido!!! 

Muchisísimas felicidades!!! Que la vida te sonría y que tú nos sigas haciendo sonreir a nosotros! 

Un abrazo muy grande y muy fuerte!

F e l i z   c u m p l e ! ! !​


----------



## SDLX Master

Happy birthday, bud!


----------



## chamyto

Me uno a la felicitación.

Feliz cumpleaños turissa


----------



## Tampiqueña

Feliz día a un amigo que merece que todos sus días sean placenteros, felices y plenos de amor.

Un abrazo Juanito, con cariño
Beatriz


----------



## bondia

Feliz cumple, Turissa
Regards


----------



## UVA-Q

¡Ay amigo querido!  Espero te hayan llenado de apapachos y abrazos, que lo hayas pasado bien consentido.

Muchos besos!!! =)


----------



## Vampiro

Juan, amigazo:
*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS*.
Disculpa la tardanza, pero mis días no están muy tranquilos últimamente; mucho trabajo y mucho movimiento, jajjjajaa!!!
Que el sol brille en Mijas y en toda España. Y que a nosotros se nos deje de mover el suelo.
Con eso me doy por satisfecho.
Un gran abrazo.
_


----------



## romarsan

Vampiro said:


> Juan, amigazo:
> *FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS*.
> Disculpa la tardanza, pero mis días no están muy tranquilos últimamente; mucho trabajo y mucho movimiento, jajjjajaa!!!
> Que el sol brille en Mijas y en toda España. Y que a nosotros se nos deje de mover el suelo.
> Con eso me doy por satisfecho.
> Un gran abrazo.
> _



Yo también me doy por satisfecha con eso, Eduardo. Primero que pare el suelo de una vez y luego ya soplaremos para que desparezcan las nubes.


----------



## Cubanboy

Muchas felicidades a mi amigo Turissa y disculpa la tardanza, pero para serte sincero casi nunca entro en estas páginas.

Saludos a todos.

Besos para mi amiga Tampi, Uva y Romi.
Abrazos para el Master y el Vampiro.


----------



## speedier

*Belated birthday greetings turissa, and I hope you had a good one!*

*If the party's still going, is there any room for a few friends with some beer? *​


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Querido Juan, te deseo que lo pases estupendamente todo el año. Y al que viene más.

Un abrazo muy fuerte.

(Perdona la sosería, estoy de resaca fallera)


----------



## Antpax

Joé, yo sí que llego tarde, como siempre. ¡¡Muchas Felicidades, campeón!! Espero que lo hayas celebrado como se merece, aunque por si acaso traigo unas birricas.

Un abrazote.

Ant


----------



## turi

Pues vaya sorpresa!!

Mil gracias a todos por las felicitaciones!! (aunque yo también llego tarde...)

Habéis sido muy amables al traer todas estas cosas a la fiesta, todo delicioso y la bebida en su punto de temperatura!!

Aún queda mucho, el que se quiera pasar, pues, adelante!!!

Gracias otra vez!!

Juan


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

¡Pues ya era hora de que aparecieras, hombre!

¿O es que te gusta hacerte esperar ?


----------



## Masood

Turissa - Happy Birthday, mate. 

Thanks for all your help on the forum!


----------



## turi

Valeria, se me había olvidado... Mil gracias por abrirme este hilo!!

Masood: Thank you very much, it is always a pleasure to meet you in any thread!! And you're not bad help either!!

No, no me escondo Valeria, no va con mi forma de ser... 

Gracias otra vez a todos. Sois maravillosos!!

Juan


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Better late than never... 

Espero que hayas disfrutado, amigo Juan.

Un abrazo

MA


----------



## turi

Gracias Miguel!!

Nunca es tarde para felicitar a un amigo, y si, lo pasé estupendamente!!

Lo que redondeó mi día fue encontrarme este hilo!!

Peazo amigos!!!

Gracias!!


----------



## Fernita

Juan querido, mil abrazos desde Buenos Aires. 
Espero que lo hayas pasado más que estupendamente.

Cariños muy sinceros,
Fernita.


----------



## turi

Hola Fernie!!

Nunca es tarde cuando se trata de amigos. Lo importante es llegar!

Gracias por la felicitación!

Saludos,

Juan


----------



## la_machy

Ay, Juanito .

Tú felicitándome y yo no me fijé que casi cumplimos años por la misma fecha.

Pero bueno, más vale tarde que nunca ...

*¡¡¡ mUUUy FeLizzz CuMpleAños!!!*

(click)

(también espero que la hayas pasado de lujo!)

Un abrazote,

*Marie*


----------



## turi

Gracias Marie, He estado esperando que te pasaras por la fiesta, pero sabía que llegarías pronto o tarde. Vamos a continuar a ver si se acerca alguien más!!

Gracias por la felicitación y mil saludos!

Juan


----------

